# three point trailer hitch



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Built a three point trailer hitch to use on the tractor this winter.
It has a receiver hitch box as well as a ball for a gooseneck.

























The chains visible in the second picture go down to a clevis in the drawbar and will act as stop chains to prevent the hitch from being lifted too high by the trailer loading or pushing on steep hills.

It's built heavy enough that I shouldn't break it.
I tend to over build as i know what i do with hitches.
Had a neighbor get stuck one day when I was plowing the driveway.
An IH 966 with a loaded manure spreader in the mud,
had a quick hitch on the tractor that day and chained of the top of it
so as to have a good pull angle, the Branson 8050 weighs in around 10,000
pounds and she had chains on that day, she did the job.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I sure wish I had those skills!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

LouNY said:


> Built a three point trailer hitch to use on the tractor this winter.
> It has a receiver hitch box as well as a ball for a gooseneck.
> View attachment 65623
> 
> ...


WOW !

Add in foldable hay spears and I'll be knocking on your door to have one made! I seen a homemade one like that in the EU. Yours goes to another level being very beefy. I really like the side legs for setup and storage. King Kutter has a patent on a 1-leg stand, yours is very practical and adjustable.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

LouNY said:


> Built a three point trailer hitch to use on the tractor this winter.
> It has a receiver hitch box as well as a ball for a gooseneck.
> View attachment 65623
> 
> ...



BTW, if you do any garden planting, your device will accept this hardware very easy ...

https://heavyhitch.com/product/heav...-garden-bedder-hiller-cultivator-attachments/

or rippers and ground busters 

https://heavyhitch.com/product/ripper-sub-soiler-potato-plow-middle-buster/ 

You have a very useful tool now.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I don't see anything that is overbuilt. Looks great to me. Ever think of building others and selling. May be a good market out there. I have orders for 3 home made trenchers if I can ever get over my broke leg


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I have a similar hitch for the SSQA on my loader,
it has a quick hitch mounted to the SSQA plate with a receiver in it.

As far as making them for others it takes me too long and my shop isn't set up for fabrication.
Plus I'm getting up in years and my spring summer and fall are tied up over at my brothers farm,
between tillage, hay and corn silage I stay way to busy.

I forgot to mention I retired almost 5 years ago, so now I can farm more


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Amen Brother. I do well to keep up with my own stuff. Was an interesting thought though.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Wow...nice work! I'm a beginner and trying to learn welding. Was that stick or mig? If stick, can you share the setup you used? 

I was using 6011 on an AC tombstone and way too hot and ugly. Trying to learn the art. Have a bud who is top notch that I need to go learn from but he fell from a roof and is casted up for a while.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

It's an old Lincoln buzz box,
that was all done with 6011 root passes and 7018AC for a cap on much of it, all 1/8" from 115 to 130 amps.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

LouNY said:


> It's an old Lincoln buzz box,
> that was all done with 6011 root passes and 7018AC for a cap on much of it, all 1/8" from 115 to 130 amps.


Thanks...I will try going over mine with 7018 and see how I do. Was afraid i was going to burn thru with the 6011 the first go round.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

thought I just add on to this thread,
here's the companion to the rear hitch.
Put the quick hitch on the ssqa plat awhile back added the receiver
and painted it this week.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

TX MX5200 said:


> Thanks...I will try going over mine with 7018 and see how I do. Was afraid i was going to burn thru with the 6011 the first go round.


It will help to get a decent looking bead with your 6011 first,
just take a small piece of scrap and practice running a bead,
just a little bit of a weave sideways as you run your bead,
you don't want to go too slow and have it pile up.

I use 6011 as a root pass because it is a good digging rod that will penetrate even if my steel is a bit dirty or rusty.
After I run my first pass or 3 I will get it cleaned up good with the wire brush on my 4 1/2" grinder,
then if everything is nice and clean and shinny then i will lay on a 7018 cap.
One reason for the 7018 cap is for appearance once you get used to it,
it will lay down a nice looking bead.

The first pic is 6011 vertical up, 6011 because of the paint and rust,
after the wire brushing it cleaned up enough for some 7018.
The second picture is 7018 vertical up it took a bit more heat for the same size rod.
The 3rd is just a frontal shot of the hitch, if you look close on the upper area next to the bolt holes there was slot cut in the steel about 3/4" wide and 5" tall were the original hitch side beams protruded ahead of the cross plate. those where all welded up with 6011 and ground down flush.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Nice and


LouNY said:


> View attachment 65827
> View attachment 65829
> View attachment 65831
> 
> ...


Nice and like the 3pt hookup on loader as that would be handy...guess ya could rig up a top connect and make it reversible so it could double as a ssqa on the rear.

I will practice cleaning up the welds on weight racks for the box blade...that will be good practice and they're removable so I'm not jacking up my blade.


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

LouNY said:


> The first pic is 6011 vertical up, 6011 because of the paint and rust,
> after the wire brushing it cleaned up enough for some 7018.
> The second picture is 7018 vertical up it took a bit more heat for the same size rod.
> The 3rd is just a frontal shot of the hitch, if you look close on the upper area next to the bolt holes there was slot cut in the steel about 3/4" wide and 5" tall were the original hitch side beams protruded ahead of the cross plate. those where all welded up with 6011 and ground down flush.


Beautiful Vertical up. No doubt you are a very good welder Lou. 

Wish I could do that well.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

John Liebermann said:


> Beautiful Vertical up. No doubt you are a very good welder Lou.
> 
> Wish I could do that well.


I'm not real good every day is different I'll have a couple of days when I can lay them in good, then all of a sudden I'll have a day or two were I can't hardly get a rod to strike without sticking.
But thanks


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

LouNY said:


> I'm not real good every day is different I'll have a couple of days when I can lay them in good, then all of a sudden I'll have a day or two were I can't hardly get a rod to strike without sticking.
> But thanks


You will not believe this. Getting Parkinsons has been a real bummer. Some days I cannot even sign my name without using 2 hands. However, welding has improved. The shaking means less rod sticking, improved weld bead appearance, and maintaining the arc especially with AC. Don't recommend it for all the other problems it causes, but it sure extended the ability to weld.


----------

